# Beef Panang Curry



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

Like our other Thai recipes, this is toned down as we do have kids after all! LOL. My favorite is beef, seconded by chicken, but I have been known to use tofu and even pork to make this. I think beef is the best. Also, we buy our curry paste in a larger container, but they also sell it in small cans like a tuna can. If you use the small can, half it or be prepared for some heat. For this recipe I will just go by the way we make it, which is 3 tbsp of the curry paste out of the large container.

3tbsp Panang curry paste
1/4 cup chunky peanut butter
2tbsp brown sugar
1lb beef, cubed or cut into thin strips (think fajitas style)
1 can coconut milk
1 can water

Heat large skillet on high, add in Panang curry paste and peanut butter. Whisk together until smooth. Add in coconut milk, beef, and brown sugar until mixed and let come to a boil stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to medium/low, add water, and simmer for another 10 to 15 minutes stirring occasionally.

Serve over white or brown rice (we prefer brown rice).

We came up with this version to tone it down enough so the kids would eat it, and they really enjoy it. It has just enough kick to it to be fun for them without being too spicy for them to handle. Definitely not a 'traditional' version, but the tips to add brown sugar and peanut butter came from the owner of the Thai grocery store, and since he is from Thailand I figured I would listen to him, LOL.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 7, 2008)

Sounds good, Mav. What do you serve with it as a veggie?


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

usually broccoli works good for us.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

Or DW's suggestion of a broccoli stir fry or Chinese broccoli. I should make her post that now that she is on here, LOL.


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

is panang the brand name of curry paste you're using or is it a type of curry paste?
I guess what I'm asking is, if I buy curry paste that doesn't have the word panang on it, is it gonna matter?
 
sorry about the question marks!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

It's gonna matter. Panang is the type of curry, milder than a red but a bit spicier than a yellow curry. Yellow curry is good with chicken and either sweet potatoes or yellow potatoes. Masaman is a type of yellow curry that is good with chicken and yellow potatoes. Rama is a milder red curry that is good with beef IMHO, and close to Panang in heat. Then you step up to the red curries, and if you are insane feel free to try a green curry, LOL.


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

well, i am insane, that's been long established..... 
thanks for the curry paste primer!


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

Ditto Suzi!
I had no idea there were so many curries. other than madam and Tim......

Years ago I used to get beef curry at a "Chinese restaurant". It was greenish. It had some bite!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

You're welcome! We tried a green curry once, WOW. Burn baby burn, LOL. They also had a great dish called Seafood in Nest. It was a nest made of crispy noodles filled with a red curry seafood mix (shrimp, fish, scallops, squid). I could barely make it thru the dish it was so hot! But man it was good...


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Ditto Suzi!
> I had no idea there were so many curries. other than madam and Tim......
> 
> Years ago I used to get beef curry at a "Chinese restaurant". It was greenish. It had some bite!


 

ditto you're insane or the curry primer?


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

Do a google, there are the Chinese curries, Thai curries, Indian curries, and Malaysian curries. These are just the ones I know of, LOL. Don't confuse them as the colors are different on each, LOL, and you could end up with what you think is a mild one but instead it is way hot!
Love Malaysian curries, I can't recall the name of it but we had a great Malaysian curry with lamb shanks that was out of this world!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 7, 2008)

Curry is actually a method rather than a recipe. It's simmering meats, tofu and/or veggies in a highly seasoned, often at least a little spicy, liquid (broth or coconut milk). I've been making more curries and eating more spicy foods in the last year or so - I've learned a lot. Including the fact that hot foods are literally addictive - the heat causes pain, which causes the body to release serotonin, the brain's pleasure chemical, in response. So now you crave more heat to get the rush of serotonin  Enjoy


----------



## Loprraine (May 8, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to go curry paste shopping.  Thanks, Mav!


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

Mav the grocery store was pretty limited on curry paste. I got a red one (as oppsed to green) but it doesn't say penang.
They probably have more at the store near my work, it's closer to the city. 
Will it work or should I look again Saturday.....


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 8, 2008)

Depends on if it is a Thai curry paste. If it is, then red is hot. It will not be like Panang, and much hotter. Just a tip, whatever amount it says to use, the first time around only use 1/2 of it. Also, add in a tbsp or two of sugar as this will 'smooth' out the heat somewhat.
Reds are still good curries. Best with seafood IMHO.


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

This is what I got. I'm going to see whats at the other store on Saturday too. If I dont see panang there I'll just have to go all the way into the city and try to avoid guilting myself into visiting my parents.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 8, 2008)

Yup, hotter than Panang, think authentic Texas chili LOL. Use less than it recommends as you can always add more if the taste is too thin, but you can never take it back out. Add the sugar too, it will help.
Good with most meats, but seafood is my preferred. I would say a can of coconut milk, a can of water, some sugar, shrimp, and serve it over brown rice or with crispy noodles (I haven't tried making those yet so can't help you there). For some extra fun add in some bamboo shoots and basil. You might even try some pineapple chunks, not authentic but you might like the contrast.


----------



## Mav'sWife (May 8, 2008)

You rock dear


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 8, 2008)

If I rocked I wouldn't have forgotten to mention the fish sauce, that adds to it as well. 
But thanks for the cheer there dear!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 9, 2008)

Buddy not knowing the difference between red, green, yello curry paste mt feeble mind set said green must mean not so hot.. Went home and made a pot of rice with green curry paste.  from the first bite I was on FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. I finaly found a source to tell me the difference yello is my standard now Here in DM we have a dozen asian stores with many mnay curries powder paste etc.  lot of fun trying out the different kinds.  Your right about using 1/2 of what the recipe calls for. be aware be very aware


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 9, 2008)

We made the same mistake, Holy Cow!! LOL. Since you have a reference, Panang is between yellow and red, and Rama is a mild red. Masaman, if I remember right, is a sour yellow. That is the one we balance with sweet potatoes, chicken, and bamboo shoots. I think once we even put peas in it, fresh of course.


----------

